# Wheat paste and posters/flyers,



## RSTY802510 (Feb 18, 2012)

Anyone got good ideas for a poster. Tips for pasting stuff or any other information.


----------



## nvasv (Feb 18, 2012)

paste Sanitary Inspection Grade 'C' outside restaurants. Not that anything major will happen to them, but it's entertaining.


----------



## RSTY802510 (Feb 18, 2012)

nvasv said:


> paste Sanitary Inspection Grade 'C' outside restaurants. Not that anything major will happen to them, but it's entertaining.


That's a awesome idea, I just gotta make a legit looking flyer then. With the department seal on it or something.


----------



## nvasv (Feb 18, 2012)

All I did was find the image online and slightly tweaked it.


----------



## RSTY802510 (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah I found one for newyork. I tried to paste it but it didn't work. I'm thinking about replacing the state with something else.


----------



## RSTY802510 (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm thinking Eddie Murphy department of sanitation or something random nd funny like that.

That really just an example. But idk what I'm gonna put yet


----------

